# Conejo Valley Cyclists Rock Store Rides – Every Tuesday Evening



## HunkerDown (Aug 1, 2013)

*Conejo Valley Cyclists Weekly Rock Store Rides – Every Tuesday Evening*

Every week throughout Daylight Savings hours CVC hosts their Tuesday evening Rock Store rides in the Santa Monica Mountains.

While CVC’s usual Westlake Village Plaza meeting location remains under construction all local rides will be leaving from Westlake Village’s  Landing on Lindero Canyon Rd. 

*Every Tuesday at 5:15PM: Gold/Orange-level riders depart from the Landing *
Route follows Agoura Rd/Cornell/Malibou Lake/Mulholland Hwy/Rock Store/Decker Canyon/Westlake Blvd and around Westlake Lake. 

25 miles with 2,100’ of climbing

Ride Leader: Mr. Dale Smith [email protected]

******************* 

*Every Tuesday at 5:30PM: Red/Race Group-level riders depart from the Landing*
Route follows Agoura Rd/ Cornell/Malibou Lake/Mulholland Hwy/Rock Store/Upper Encinal/Stingers/Decker-Westlake Descent/around Westlake Lake/Sprint on Lindero to Baronsgate Rd - Agoura Rd - Lakeview back to Landings

29.1 miles 2,400’ of climbing

Ride Leader: Mr. Jonathan Woodbury [email protected]

More information about these rides and CVC: www.cvcbike.org.

This is a very welcoming group that just happens to have in its backyard some of the finest road and mountain biking in the known universe. Hope to see you there. ​ 


I'm your huckleberry.​ 


 Edit Post  Reply  Reply With Quote


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

I've heard a lot of good things about the CVC. The family and I are moving out to Westlake Village next year and I definitely plan on checking you guys out.


----------

